# Darling Doeling



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I was wondering what you guys thought of my darling doeling, Davy Hollow's Rosie. She's real sweet, but was wiggling a lot when I tried to get these pictures taken since it was her first time being posed. I wanted to know what you guys like, what you don't, and what I can work on with breeding.









Right Side









The best back shot I could get









Font View









Another Right Side view

Tell me what you think, she bent up her knees quite a bit, so I may have to retake photos to get a good judgement


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

It's kinda hard to judge from these pictures, but she looks to have a steep hip, and toes out.
She is a cutie though!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, she does toe out and has a steep rump. Other than that, she looks pretty nice.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll get some more pictures, I think she's got a better back slope than these show. Whats toe out?


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Her toes point out.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah I agree. She does not have a very clean knee joint either, and she could also use more depth to her rear rib. But other than that she looks nice  :thumbup:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Is she a Nigie? She really looks like one! :lovey: onder:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a beautiful face!!! I love her!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes she is a ND  She's about 2 months old. I feel like she looks like a deer! :laugh: I got her her own pretty collar today to officially make her mine (all our does have different color collar and their kids get matching colored ones)


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

She is darling, first of all. I think she has nice length of body and I like her front end assembly. She has a nice extension of her brisket based on the first photo, and I think she has good rear leg angulation (I think if the fluff on on her but and upper legs was gone you'd see that more in photos.) Her biggest flaws are the steep hip and that she toes out behind, although sometimes they do that if their hooves are not trimmed properly. I definitely think she could produce some nice kids one day if you bred her on a buck with a very level topline.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's a cutie!  Here's a critique on her based on the photos:

-might be a little short bodied
-good width in the front
-could use a more level rump
-toes out in rear and slightly in front
-could use more brisket extension?...kinda hard to tell
-she looks over at the knee
-could use more rear leg angulation
-could be wider in escutcheon


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm looking for a good buck now haha. I'd love to add more color to her lines. Her hooves are fine, they'll need a trim soon, but not too soon. I'm hoping her toe outing is just because she's not used to standing for show :? Again I think the knee thing is just her crouching, she was a bit nervous and weirded out and she shrinks down when she is.

So in her future partner, I should look for a level rump, and more body mass in general as well as length?

I debated shaving her down, but I figured since I'm not showing her this season I'd let her keep her soft baby fur  I'll do a weather forecast though, and if its supposed to get hotter/stay hot, I'll shave her and the other kids down so they can be cooler.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I would say breed her to a buck with a nice front end assembly and a really nice topline. Her depth of body many come later. She does look a little steep in the rump but she has alot of hair sticking up. If you shave her than maybe it would look alot better. Sometimes there is alot of goodness under all that hair  :thumb:


----------



## Sans Gene Goats (Jul 2, 2010)

I like how her front legs are set well underneath her shoulders, and she seems to be nice and open through though the escutcheon. I love her face too -what a cutie!


----------

